# Elmer T Lee !!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

retired Master Distiller from Ancient Age - picks a few single barrels 2 bear his name - pulled out a few bottles 4 2night as family & friends watch the UK game - win or lose !- just like our V's - that what brings us closer 2 gather is priceless - GO BIG BLUE !!!!!!!! it's a KENTUCKY THING !!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My family did have their own specialty liquor. ;D
Not refined as what you will be drinking, as it was Arkansas moonshine.
The recipe was lost when my grandfather past away, and my father developed Alzheimer's disease. 

That's stuff would light you up and was to strong for me, but I wish I would have written down the recipe.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR - moonshine has also been & still (LOL) is a part of life in Kentucky - back in the day when young - get a Mason jar of it - fill a bottle cap with the shine - light it - if it burned pure blue - you had a good product - do not use any green or rotten wood - they will get you by the smoke !!!! LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My Papaw (grandfather) said when he was a kid "At night the mountains would twinkle like stars in the sky." They still made it for as long as I can remember, and it was not uncommon to have a few mason jars of it around the house at any given time.

People make their own beer now, so I don't think (just guessing) it would be illegal to make moonshine.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I still (LOL) hunt PIKE in eastren KY 4 grouse on my friends farms - they tell U up front where not 2 go - that said - have sat under a night sky filled with stars & the light of the moon - listen 2 the sound of THUMP barrel - sip the product as it drips into a mason jar !!!!!!


----------

